# werewolves



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Question: are there any werewolves in fantasy, if so where do they come from, who do they worship, famous werewolves e.c.t.
I know that there are nordic werebears, and other were-cretures have been mentioned in the blood bowl fluff.
Any fluff related information welcome.
thanks


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In the first Gotrek and Felix novel, Trollslayer, (I think the mini-story is called Ulric's Children), there is a story over the Children of Ulric, who take the form of Wolves, and this girls daughter, who Felix is captured alongside, is the child of one these. Her father slays a Tzeentchian Cultist Sorceror, who then takes the form of the Wolf-man, and nearly kills Felix, before, Gotrek rolls in.

Although she has human form, this Girl has a Wolfish "panting, laugh", and sharp, needle like teeth.

It's not clear whether she is a true Werewolf, but the fact that her father has the form of a Wolf-man, suggests that either by choice, or through time, she changes into one of these Children of Ulric. That's all I can remember, though from that, been a few months since I've read Trollslayer.

In the 6th Edition Hordes of Chaos, there is a story about a Norscan Trader/Bodyguard talking with an Empire Scholar, who tells of the Wulfen, which I assume is the Wolfish form of a Chaos Spawn. Because of their nature, I'd hazard a guess at saying they are unable to change back into human form.

The Vampire Counts Army Book, 7th Edition, there is an item called the Talisman of the Lycni, which increase the Movement of the Bearer, and Lycni is similar to Lycanthrope, which I think is the name for the either Werewolves, or just Were-creatures in general.

Lastly, there is a story of a Vampire who could turn himself into a Bat at will - it's not too hard to stretch that idea to a Wolf.

Hope that's okay.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for that Vaz. i compleatly forgot about the children of ulric. wolf spawn i can belive in. a lycanthrope is a human affected with the werewolf curse (its ancient greek for wolf-man i think). in most other fluff(not just GW fluff) i have read vamps and werewolves hate each other, although some vampires have the gift of polymorphisum, it isn't exactly the same thing i think.
Now to find an army book with which to reprent the children of ulric with, and my master plan will come to frution! the pit is mine! [insert evil laugh here]


uh, i didn't say that.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Woo Vaz to the rescue! :wink: Lycanthrope is definitely just related to wolves, I believe it is Greek as in _lukos_, wolf; and _anthropos_, man.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

sounds about right squeek. uh, any advice on army books?[insert _another_ evil laugh here]


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How about Orcs and Goblins? They have the bickering, and the pack mentality that normal wolves have. You could have the older, and more powerful ones knowing how to use their claws and fight more effectively, fully embracing the wolf side of them, (Black Orcs), all the way down to the outcast humans who have been bitten (Night Goblins), who still retain a semblance of the use of weaponry. Instead of using War Machines, or Chariots, you could just limit yourself to infantry.

Those who are nearest to wolves, could be used to represent cavalry (Wolf Riders, Boars, etc) - for example, the Goblins are the men who run on 4 legs, then rise up, and use their bows to shoot, but the Heavy Boar Cavalry are the biggest and baddest of the Wolves who are the most degenerate.

Alternatively, Beastmen, but that's just cheating.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Werewolves where also attached to Norsca via the Man O War fluff, and the Westside Werewolves in blood Bowl where from Norsica as well. I'm pretty certain all were related stuff is Norse in Warhammer.

The closest thing to them really atm is Warriors of Chaos I'd reckon, using Dragon Ogres stat line to represent the strength and speed of a Crinos form. Chosen could be half transformed, or beserkers, and the Marauders would suit as the Norse themselves. Thats my thoughts on the matter anyway.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> and my master plan will come to frution! the pit is mine! [insert evil laugh here].



I cant believe it. HES WAS READING MT MIND. i had the exact same idea!!! only i was thinking of going with an Old-blood for the count-as due to scaly skin or a Chaos lord (but i thought that this would be to similar to Vaz current theme).

EDIT: Was also thinking about using an Ogre, but i dont own the Army-book


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Well the fluff for my character(this is work in progress) is a young maiden who is a werewolf(child of ulric prehaps). after her family was buthcherd by an overzealeus priest she swore vengence. epic dule, both walk away wounded and hating each other. both priest and werewolf arive in teila,unknowing that the other is there. may use the rules in the empire book for priest, but stuck on the maiden - narrowed down to WoC, BoC, vamps or elves. orcs could work, but not quite what i want.[insert _yet another_ evil laugh here-cos i feel like it]


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Micklez said:


> I cant believe it. HES WAS READING MT MIND. i had the exact same idea!!! only i was thinking of going with an Old-blood for the count-as due to scaly skin or a Chaos lord (but i thought that this would be to similar to Vaz current theme).
> 
> EDIT: Was also thinking about using an Ogre, but i dont own the Army-book


I don't have a current theme - my only armies are currently Warriors of Chaos, who worship the Storm (Dragon Ogre fetish), and High Elves from Chrace (White Lion fetish), so by all means, go ahead and do whatever. I like the sounds of what you're doing, and would love to see it.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I don't have a current theme - my only armies are currently Warriors of Chaos, who worship the Storm (Dragon Ogre fetish), and High Elves from Chrace (White Lion fetish), so by all means, go ahead and do whatever. I like the sounds of what you're doing, and would love to see it.


I was talking about the pits, how you've created a character for each chaos god in an un-normal way (yetiee, high elf etc.)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been looking at Warriors of Chaos to create an ancient Empire army that includes "The White Wolves of Ulric" using the rules for Chaos Warhounds, and "Sendings of Taal" using the rules for Spawn. While my idea of "Sendings of Taal" is a bit more like a mad mass/swarm of forest animals striking against the invaders of the forests (specifically Greenskins), I can't think of a good reason why they shouldn't be single huge monsters... more like Spawn in fact... 

:ancient cyclops of the woods:


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> I can't think of a good reason why they shouldn't be single huge monsters... more like Spawn in fact...


Except that spawns cant be taken as charaters (well last time i checked they couldnt). Dafistofmork was hoping to make a character for the pit fights which means it either has to be a Lord or Hero.

On another note, spawn characters would kinda be cool, although very unfeasable.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

But red orc is talking about his own army _in my werewolf thread!_


Just kidding red!:laugh:
edit- any advice on sutibal army books.[you know what goes here]


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Dafistofmork said:


> But red orc is talking about his own army _in my werewolf thread!_
> 
> ...


Yup, I've gone crazy with power.

Didn't realise you were asking about characters in particular, so mentioned WoC as a possibility for wolves and werewolves as Core and Rare choices...

If it's characters you're after, is VC not the best book to go for? Can't you 'mock up' a werewolf using the Strigoi rules or something like that?

There's always the Daemons Army Book too. That might be possible.

Keep us informed of how you get on with this, I'm intrigued now how to build a werewolf army!

:lycophiliac cyclops:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, i am think ing of starting wood elves-maybe cursed wood elves who are werewolves. now that wood be cool. with all units using the forest spirits rule. nasty-themed and competitve.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Werewolves were part of the background when the Norse werent considered part of Chaos but were a seperate region of the old world (like Kislev is treated). When they mae Norsca part of the Chaos area they seemed to be considered more like a commonly occuring type of Chaos Spawn.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

by the way ,the norse call werewolfs Ulfwenar


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

a lycanthrope is a human affected with the werewolf curse (its ancient greek for wolf-man i think)

actually it's modern greek too, lycos is wolf, anthropos is man so lycanthopos is were-wolf

sorry about this post if no-one cared about that issue


----------



## Battle BrotherVII (Jun 20, 2009)

i was wondering how i could model a werewolf alter kindred


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

hum, well a warhound or dire wolf may be a good start, but ones chaosy and the others dead. maybe kit bash them with a vargulf.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok im not a fantasy guy but since i saw Werewolves as the title and want to start Space Wolves i thought- why dont you find one of the old SW Wulfen models? they are more or less armoured Werewolves


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

if i recall were means man in old English and wolf well that obvious. werewolves killed off wolves in the uk as the English, on the advice of the catholic church, as he would let prisoners buy back their freedom in wolf tongues for fear of werewolves.

the Varghulfseems like the best option (if only it was in the last edition i would love to use a model like in the back cover of the old VC book)



Dafistofmork said:


> Well, i am think ing of starting wood elves-maybe cursed wood elves who are werewolves. now that wood be cool. with all units using the forest spirits rule. nasty-themed and competitve.


Now thats a cool idea k:


----------

